# Trust In Uber



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

Gig sickonomy


----------



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)

lol.. I think I might have offended some proud drivers


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

UberSyd said:


> lol.. I think I might have offended some proud drivers


No. It's just an upsetting image. But then. I'm a girl.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> But then. I'm a girl.


And for that, may we be eternally grateful 

As per my signature -

"If God made anything better than women, I think he kept it for himself" - Kris Kristofferson.
.
.​


----------



## why not (Oct 2, 2016)

It may not be his fault he is homeless with no money, but he does not need to be covered in shit.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

You got it Johnny, free shower everywhere


----------



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)

far out was a joke...trying to give you guys something to laugh at (the caption not the man).. the caption was the most important part of the joke.. sorry if anyone didnt like the picture.. there you go i fixed it :


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Lexkan said:


> You got it Johnny, free shower everywhere


Exactly. McDonalds toilets.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Teri12 said:


> Exactly. McDonalds toilets.


In another life when I worked in the welfare industry, we showed a bunch a street people where Showers available. Many city parking stations where Bikes are racked have showers, Syd Uni have 24/7 showers, Broadway shops etc.

It was hard helping someone who smelt worse than a sewer. Because of their condition they weren't given any refuge accomodation. An important rule was that they bathed and tossed out their clothes for a new set given to them to get a bed. No amount of negotiation would convince some street folk to do that.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> In another life when I worked in the welfare industry, we showed a bunch a street people where Showers available. Many city parking stations where Bikes are racked have showers, Syd Uni have 24/7 showers, Broadway shops etc.
> 
> It was hard helping someone who smelt worse than a sewer. Because of their condition they weren't given any refuge accomodation. An important rule was that they bathed and tossed out their clothes for a new set given to them to get a bed. No amount of negotiation would convince some street folk to do that.


Really? I guess they too had their pride. Or maybe they rejected the BS of society, to their detriment. I also worked in the welfare industry. . Not with the homeless, though. With kids from disadvantaged homes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Teri12 said:


> Really? I guess they too had their pride. Or maybe they rejected the BS of society, to their detriment. I also worked in the welfare industry. . Not with the homeless, though. With kids from disadvantaged homes.


Kids....a much tougher welfare gig. Their challenges would not be of their making. But a child's fundamental spirit is so beautiful, you would have some precious memories. Then there would be other memories you'd choose to forget.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Kids....a much tougher welfare gig. Their challenges would not be of their making. But a child's fundamental spirit is so beautiful, you would have some precious memories. Then there would be other memories you'd choose to forget.


Yes, many precious memories. Like the time the boy in the special school threw chairs at the toilet block wall while everyone stood around deliberately not reacting. (I wanted to laugh) Another time, several kids were on the roof.... and they hissed at us as we walked in.


----------

